

How we used open source to get beautiful custom maps - juretriglav
http://blog.jogofwar.com/how-we-used-open-source-to-get-beautiful-custom-maps

======
juretriglav
OP here. Apologies for the fact that it's quite a lengthy write-up, but since
we went through this we'd be glad to offer help to anyone who asks. The open
source mapping world really is quite confusing at first, so maybe such an
overview will be helpful to someone trying to wrap their head around the
subject.

